# Flint knapping



## homesteadpastor (Jan 27, 2014)

I've been looking into flint knapping in the previous weeks, even tried a few times, but with limited to less results. Does anybody on here flint knapp that can help me out?

I've attempted working with some chert, but I have very poor results. Small flakes at best. I could really use some help if anyone can offer.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

There are some pretty good videos on the net but they don't compare with actual face to face instruction. And you need to have the proper tools. What kind of tools are you using? 

My advice would be to practice the art of flaking before you try making anything substantial. Once you get a feel for making the stone flake the way you want it you can go on to trying to shape material. Copper or heat treated bone material works best. Don't use steel. Flint (actually chert in the US) and steel makes sparks. Pretty cool if you want to start a fire. Not so cool if you do it in an area where there is a lot of dry grass.


----------



## FireMaker (Apr 3, 2014)

"The Art of Flintknapping" by Waldorf is exceptional. It goes through making tools, prepping stone and flaking technique.


----------



## homesteadpastor (Jan 27, 2014)

I wanted to try this out before investing money into it so I carved an 'ishi' stick from a stick of hickory and put a nail in it. I'd like to use indirect percussion as it seems easier and more accurate for shaping and sharpening.

I have watched several YouTube videos on knapping, but when I attempted breaking down some chert, I was only able to get a couple of small flakes off, nothing that could be considered knapping. I also tried using a hammer stone with similar results.

Today I heat treated a few of them and will see if it makes a difference tomorrow. I certainly haven't seen anyone else needing to use as much force as I had to get such little results.

If you think it's the tools I'm using, what tools would you suggest I buy? I did find it much easier to work with glass bottle bottoms, but the rocks are a much harder material.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Flint varies , Not all of it will be decent for Knapping.

Just something to bear in mind.

We have a Rock and Gem club here and they have a show each year, one guy that shows up is a Knapper, you may want to see if you have something simular in you area.


----------

